# how to edit existing ad on market place ads



## carl2591 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have tried to find it on help etc and was not able to see anything.. 
anyone have a link I can use or where to look
thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 17, 2009)

Go to the Ad and there is a link to edit it right in your Ad - on the right side.  Make sure you are logged in.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 17, 2009)

if you return to the timeshare marketplace

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace

there is a link near the top titled "Edit your ads / View your messages"

you would of course need to be logged in to actually click this link...but that is where you go to edit your ads (and view your messages)


----------



## carl2591 (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks
found it DUH....


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 17, 2009)

Be aware that every time you modify your ad, it becomes a new ad and is charged against your freebies as a whole new ad.  This caught our daughter by surprise, because she rents many timeshares and was changing the dates of availability.  She didn't understand why the free ads were now costing money.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 17, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Be aware that every time you modify your ad, it becomes a new ad and is charged against your freebies as a whole new ad.  This caught our daughter by surprise, because she rents many timeshares and was changing the dates of availability.  She didn't understand why the free ads were now costing money.



completely untrue and you know it. (as you sent an email asking for clarification on the issue, in fact emails were sent back and forth between you, me, and your daughter over a 2 month period where this was explained to you in GREAT detail)

you can modify your ad as many times as you wish, there is no charge to do so,  and never has been.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 17, 2009)

removed - not valid to the discussion at hand.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 17, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> completely untrue and you know it. (as you sent an email asking for clarification on the issue, in fact emails were sent back and forth between you, me, and your daughter over a 2 month period where this was explained to you in GREAT detail)
> 
> you can modify your ad as many times as you wish, there is no charge to do so,  and never has been.



This is still my understanding because modifications to dates seemed to make it a new ad.  If I am wrong, I stand corrected.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 17, 2009)

you are confusing "editing" your ad with "extending" your ad.

you can change your ad to read whatever you want it to 100000000000 times and it wont change the expiration date of the ad, nor does it count for anything more than a single ad.

however if you click "extend this ad"  which is a completely separate and totally different link form "edit this ad"...it will add another 3 months to the run time of the ad itself, this is the same as creating a brand new ad to run for 3 months, and of course that will count towards your posted ad counter.

You can only click "extend this ad" if your current ad is going to expire within the next 10 days, the link isnt even present unless thats the case, and even when present its separate from the "edit your ad" button.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 17, 2009)

nevermind, not a part of the discussion.

Hopefully my last reply has cleared up any lingering confusing and I apologize if I was out of line earlier.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 17, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> nevermind, not a part of the discussion.
> 
> Hopefully my last reply has cleared up any lingering confusing and I apologize if I was out of line earlier.



No problem, Brian.  I finally understand that extending the ad is the only way it creates a new one.  Thank you for clearing that up.


----------

